# 3pt hitch missing parts



## harrypollard (May 3, 2015)

bought a second hand mahindra 3215 has a backhoe attachment, just ordered a wood chipper and realized i am missing all the parts to the 3pt hitch dealer priced the parts at $850,will any 3pt assembly category 1 setup work? any recommendations thanks for the assistance!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

harrypollard said:


> bought a second hand mahindra 3215 has a backhoe attachment, just ordered a wood chipper and realized i am missing all the parts to the 3pt hitch dealer priced the parts at $850,will any 3pt assembly category 1 setup work? any recommendations thanks for the assistance!


Not sure where you are located to give input. 

Most of the larger chain Ag stores can help or order missing parts. Depending what is missing would be the shake down on the price. 


Most of the CAT-1 setups look like this. Some of kits have an adjustable length arm from the shoulder lift to the lower sway arms. 
This kit below is about $190 found here. Not sure if it would fit yours. 
http://www.eezs.com/upload/product/large/20080712212502_Hitch_Kit_45hp_standard_30372.JPG


----------



## JohnWhayne (May 10, 2015)

*New member*

testing post


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How long ago did you buy the tractor? Have you contacted the seller to see if they still have the parts they removed to attach the hoe?
Other than that, you could take a few pictures of your set up to a local Ag store if you have one and see if you can find something that might fit. Make sure you take a few measurements as well.
Or find something that might work on line, and call them to discuss your application.
Have you considered a tractor salvage yard?
Good luck, hope you find something.


----------



## harrypollard (May 3, 2015)

Located in maine, went back to seller they didn't get the parts back when they had the back hoe mounted. dealer went out of business. bought a kit for kubota too small lower arms 20" need 25" might try tractor supply. called another local mahindra dealer they quoted me $1650 
thanks again for the help.


----------



## khays (May 25, 2015)

http://www.davidselfmahindratractor...ra/Chassis/3_POINT_LINKAGE/269-M-Chassis/1491


----------



## JohnWhayne (May 10, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ezworkhorse?ref=bookmarks


----------

